# We've got snow



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Snow started yesterday morning at 5:00 am & just now quit. We ended up with 24" of the white stuff & drifts at 6-7 ft. The wind has calmed down to about 15-20 mph. Here's what my deck looked like at 5:30 am this morning.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Send some of it down south will ya Looks like a cold walk to that hot tub:lmao:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

24 inches... wow.. that a lot of shovelling...


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We got about 3 to 4 inches of sleet last night. It collapsed my trailer and tractor equipment storage shelter for the 2nd time in 2 years!!!!!! :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: #[email protected]$: #[email protected]$: #[email protected]$: #[email protected]$: #[email protected]$: I ain't rebuilding it this time.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *We got about 3 to 4 inches of sleet last night. It collapsed my trailer and tractor equipment storage shelter for the 2nd time in 2 years!!!!!! :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: :argh: #[email protected]$: #[email protected]$: #[email protected]$: #[email protected]$: #[email protected]$: I ain't rebuilding it this time. *


steel shed + andy + roadtrip to Louisiana = one sturdy shed!

Hope your equipment faired out ok. Usually around this part anytime a roof etc collapses from ice or snow buildups it usually is those long chicken houses. Its amazing, folks have sheds built with 2 x 4's on 4' centers with no pitch and have never had the first leaf cleaned off it in years, and they withstand a freak snow or ice storm, but the engineered buildings and those truss roofed chicken houses always go crumbling to the ground.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here are some pictures of the collapse. The thing is that I had just been out there and cleaned the ice and sleet off of the tarp roof about 2 hours earlier and it looked like the sleet was not sticking at that point. When I came back to check it again; it was toast. I could not believe how fast the sleet came down and accumulated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Here another picture from the other side.


----------



## kubotachick (Nov 26, 2004)

pardon me...is that supposed to keep the snow out? you know what they do down in the south...old like scrap metal sheets and they fabricate them into haggard looking lean toos... it looks hoakey as heck but it really holds up to the elements better than tarps. How often do you have to replace that one?


----------



## Toolman (Sep 16, 2003)

Cheif, sorry about your storage building. hope the equipment is ok. I've got a sister that lives in Dandridge but haven't talked to her to see if she got sleet.

The local aggregate business just came thru with a Caterpiller FEL with a 6yd bucket. Right behind it was a tandem axle county snow plow. The road is open to one lane now, but it's piled up 4 ft at the end of everybody's drive. My snow thrower or tractor won't handle that deep stuff. Some people out here are a lot worse off. They've got 6-7 ft piled up. 
My neighbor is going to bring his farm tractor up when he gets himself dug out.
Loooove this Indiana weather.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We rarely get snow here. I have had that shelter up since July of 1999. I have replaced the tarp 3 times and last year a freak heavy snow storm hit while I was at Walter Reed and bent the roof gables. I replaced it with steeper gable fittings but when the sleet is wet and sticks like it did while coming down so heavy; there is not much you can do. It is mainly to keep the sun and rain of the equipment.


----------



## kubotachick (Nov 26, 2004)

yeah, exactly (thanks for saying it, i didn't want to hurt any feelings) That shelter is no more than what those people that live in trailerparks use for garages. You know, a pop up car port...there are better tarps too


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

It was originally put up as a shelter for the Sea Ray to keep the sun and tree droppings off of it while I was on a short tour in Honduras. That can be tough on gel coat. Since I am moving and I have a 2,600 square foot pole barn and a 1,500 square foot live stock barn at the ranch house location; I will just use those in the future. Not worth rebuilding.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Here another picture from the other side. *


Wow, Chief! you've got more snow than I do!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

WoW Toolman...you guys got walloped....

Sorry about your tent Chief hmmmmm


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kubotachick _
> *yeah, exactly (thanks for saying it, i didn't want to hurt any feelings) That shelter is no more than what those people that live in trailerparks use for garages. You know, a pop up car port...there are better tarps too *


<img src="http://www.showcase.ca/trailerparkboys/images/features/p_blowing_bubbles_1.jpg">

Just call me Bubbles. 

<img src=http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v216/bwiswell/Tractor/SnowBlow3.jpg>

Sorry about your luck fellas. All I got was rain here today.



SnowMower


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chief _
> *Here are some pictures of the collapse. The thing is that I had just been out there and cleaned the ice and sleet off of the tarp roof about 2 hours earlier and it looked like the sleet was not sticking at that point. When I came back to check it again; it was toast. I could not believe how fast the sleet came down and accumulated. *



I had one of those, but a little smaller. Used it on year to hold my ragtop, but had to keep brushing it off. Well when I moved all my stuff to my land before the house was built, we got a record snow fall year, and took it down. Tha tornadio we had that summer[one week before we moved in] finished it off. It is still laying on top of my parts car, with brush grown up around it, waiting for me to get to it. I got another one for free from a frend, that also fell down, and I plan to put the two together, and make it stronger, to put my convertable in, to get some work done on it this winter. 

And no I dont live in a trailer park, but I dont have the cash for the pole barn yet.


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snowmower _
> *<img src="http://www.showcase.ca/trailerparkboys/images/features/p_blowing_bubbles_1.jpg">
> 
> Just call me Bubbles.
> ...


I got a chuckle out of your Bubbles picture. My second son went to high school with him. I KNOW where they get the material!


----------

